# Galaxy Nexus app drawer icon.



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just like the title says. I'm looking for an app drawer icon of the nexus icon. Preferably in ics blue. I've seen it in screenshots but I can't seem to find it. If anyone could post it that would be awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.u1aryz.products.metrostation&feature=search_result


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

http://db.tt/KWVqgvFx


----------



## Jarhezion (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you I was looking for that to!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome. I appreciate it man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstreammiami (Aug 8, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> http://db.tt/KWVqgvFx
> View attachment 21571


can you make it transparent instead of a black background ?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Upstreammiami said:


> can you make it transparent instead of a black background ?


it is transparent. Use the link.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Enjoy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

